# Word of the Day:  Conundrum



## Ruthanne

*conundrum*

a riddle whose answer contains a pun (Ex.: What's the difference between a jeweler and a jailer? One sells watches and the other watches cells.)
any puzzling question or problem
Please give an example


----------



## Aunt Marg

With the roof being the entry point, the jewel thief hung precariously from a rope over the glass cube, but what to do, a serious conundrum he was in, for should he cut a circle in the glass to get at his prize, or should he just smash the glass.


----------



## Matrix

After fighting the Coronavirus conundrum for more than 6 months, we still don't know when and how we can end it.


----------



## Kaila

Figuring out which foods to eat, and which to avoid, when one has medical issues, can quickly seem to turn into a conundrum.  
If a food is good for my general health, but bad for my illness....or good for one condition but not for another....Or, when a food is good for my condition, but I cannot digest it well....it becomes a conundrum.


----------



## Kaila

(Note: Although I have been very familiar with this word, I had never known that first meaning given in the OP.  Thank you, Ruthanne!)


----------



## Aunt Marg

Kaila said:


> (Note: Although I have been very familiar with this word, I had never known that first meaning given in the OP.  Thank you, Ruthanne!)


The first meaning was a new one for me, too.


----------



## Ruthanne

I am in a conundrum with my health for stress is bad for me and when I do things for stress relief it's bad for my other health conditions so I am in a conundrum.


----------



## debodun

What is the difference between a riddle and what material sandpaper is made from?
One is a conundrum and one is corundum.


----------



## Kaila

Sometimes, trying to tell which spice is in which unlabeled jar, becomes a conundrum.  

Is this allspice or ginger, or coriander?????  What a conundrum!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Well... what a conundrum this is, I just bought 2 tons of what I thought was corundum from London, only to find out what I actually bought was carborundum.


----------



## peramangkelder

Basically a conundrum is a riddle often with an obscure answer


----------



## hollydolly

*Has anyone ever solved the conundrum of how Noah could store enough fresh meat for  all the animals on the ark for a year ?*


----------

